# Flemish Fever



## TinysMom (Jan 14, 2006)

I can't find the original "Flemish Fever" thread - so I thought I'd start it again...

Here is Tiny as a young'un ina couple of my favorite photos..


In this photo, he just heard Donald Trump say, "You're Fired" and it scared him a bit..




Oh well.... he didn't work for Donald anyway.....back to the treats!





Here he is sharing a salad with SugarBear (white) and GingerSpice(tort) - Ginger later went on to be his "special friend" or almost bondmate for several months till Tiny discovered other gals too....





Here he is with Kyo when they were still "young" and didn't fight...





(Hey...stop that...it tickles..")






("Don't tell her and she'll never know who did it?")


Here he is with Puck in May of 2005 (before they became enemies because Puck grew up)






And here he is in December 2005 - a year old...










Now come on Flemmie owners...share those pics!

Peg &amp; Tiny



P.S. Tiny got the nickname "The BunFather" because he would break up disagreements between younger bunnies - like in this photo:


----------



## SAS (Jan 14, 2006)

I found the original thread,but it takes way too long to load...

and some of the forum's key Flemmies are no longer with us, and that's too sad :bigtears:

so I think either way a NEW THREAD is in order,thanks for this! 



Here's the old one, anyhoo: 

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=3463&amp;forum_id=1&amp;highlight=flemish+fever


----------



## Linz_1987 (Jan 14, 2006)

I love flemish's! I want to get one when i get a place of my own. 

But two questions:

1) Why would you want to carry 17+lbs around the house!

and

2) How do you take them to the trip to the vets? Surely there isn't a pet carrier large enough, and surely you wouldn't even attempt to lift it!? .... Or do you just take them in on a lead?


----------



## zoecat6 (Jan 14, 2006)

Ben has a collar and leash that I use when I take him to the vet. Believe me everyone at the vets with their pets were fascinated by the size of my big bunny. As to why to have a flemish, they have wonderful personalities and are the sweetest and just love to be petted. I rarely carry ben, their is just no need, the only time I carry him is from home to the car when I take him to the vet.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 14, 2006)

Hi Peg,

I love Tiny, he's so adorable. I forget is he a house pet/bunny? or do you use him for breeding too?

One day i want a Flemmy. but I will have to wait as I have 4 bunnie snow. I feel that they are so big they really need the run of the house. I really couldn't do that at the moment with the four I have now. As it is two are buddies and the other two are in separate rooms.

You should see our house we have bunnies every where. I think some of my family & friends think we are nuts with all the bunnie & bunny stuff we have around the house.

Ilook forward to more pictures of all your Bunnies.

Soooka:apollo:


----------



## chubbers422 (Jan 14, 2006)

How big do they actually get? I have only seen Flemish's at the local fair once a year- and sometimes they aren't there. I would like to have a flemish, but with my two dogs and cat,and m,y dad being a 'not such an animal fan' (lol), I wouldn't be able to give him the run of the house- or my room. And I couldn't keep him even in the biggest cage.. that would be so sad!


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 14, 2006)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Hi Peg,
> 
> I love Tiny, he's so adorable. I forget is he a house pet/bunny? or do you use him for breeding too?


Tiny is definitely a house/pet bunny. We neutered him shortly after we got him and that is part of why he can lay beside the gals and be safe (he did try to mount one once but she took off and he's never tried it again that we've seen. My daughter (who saw it) said she had mounted him first though).

I plan to breed mainly lionheads - my Netherland Dwarfs, French Lop, etc. are pets....

Then again - some say I treat my lionheads like pets!



Peg


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 14, 2006)

Tiny is 18 pounds now - maybe a bit more. I don't have his measurements and I don't have him caged because he is just so gentle and sweet unless someone attacks him. 

When it is nice outside like it is now - he spends every day out side and then comes in and sleeps under the table. He has given over our bedroom and closet to the girls - I think he prefers the peace he gets when he's alone under the table.

I think when it gets really hot in the summer (110 and up), he may go out at nights since he really likes to be outside at night if I'll let him stay out all night. 

He is a sweetie and I love every inch of him. 

Peg


----------



## zoecat6 (Jan 14, 2006)

Here's some pics of my Ben withone of hisfavorite girlfriends a californian named zoe.







heres how gentle he is with a baby...





The baby all grown up...






Snugglin with his love bunny


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 14, 2006)

So Ben is friendly with more than one girl too? Here I thought Tiny was just a flirt.....he'll snooze with Miss Bea, eat with Ginger, and then snooze with another doe - all in the period of a couple of hours!


----------



## zoecat6 (Jan 15, 2006)

I have 6 other bunnies, 2 lionheads, a dutch, 2 netherland dwarfs, and 2 lops. Ben is friendly with all of them including the males. I keep them separated not because of him, but because his girlfriends don't feel the same way, get jealous of him and attack the others.


----------



## petkeeper (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi

You guys are making me soooooo jealous. I want a flemish so bad and can't get one yet...having trouble locating a breeder...but as soon as I do...I will have one!! 

S.


----------



## SAS (Jan 15, 2006)

*petkeeper wrote: *


> Hi
> 
> You guys are making me soooooo jealous. I want a flemish so bad and can't get one yet...having trouble locating a breeder...but as soon as I do...I will have one!!
> 
> S.





Well, there's always this one!

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=11325&amp;forum_id=1


EDIT: Aditional: Air Canada allows bunnies to flyin the cabin with a passengerif you know anybody flying from Toronto to NB


----------



## Shuu (Jan 15, 2006)

New Brunswick is quite a ways from Toronto. :jumpingbunny:


And here's Odin.


----------



## ddrahan (Jan 15, 2006)

Petkeeper, i feel the same way! i have four right now, I have such a small apartment I don't think i could fit in a flemmie, but when i get my own place...I will have to make a spot for one!!!! Darlene


----------



## BunnybarnPam (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi All,

I forgot to mention we have a flemmie now as well. My hubby got her at a show we went to back in early November. There was a little girl and she was giving these 2 flemish sister's away. My hubby took both but gave one to a little boy who had a buck that died from kidney problems.

Both of them are Sandy colored. We named ours "Aphrodite" she was only 9 weeks old when we got her. She has free run of the house most of the time. She loves to see all the babies usually likes to stand outside the babies pen. Watching them.

I have to get a new picture card reader before I can upload new pics to the computer.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jan 15, 2006)

I'll post pics of our flemmei we had named MeatHead. I trully miss my big boy so much that I cry for him.

This is when he was just lil over 7 wks old















See the size this was just few wks ago. The pics above was 7 mos ago.









My fav pic of him.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jan 15, 2006)

*zoecat6 wrote: *


> heres how gentle he is with a baby...


:love::love::love:This pic would make the best bunny of the month. Too priceless and I absolutely love this cute pic. Your boy is gorgeous and makes me think about MeatHead so much.


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 15, 2006)

*zoecat6 wrote: *


> I have 6 other bunnies, 2 lionheads, a dutch, 2 netherland dwarfs, and 2 lops. Ben is friendly with all of them including the males. I keep them separated not because of him, but because his girlfriends don't feel the same way, get jealous of him and attack the others.


Oh man - I thought I was the only one who had does that would fight over Tiny if I'm not careful. 

Actually - I think he's sworn off does - he likes to go outside by himself now and then come inside and snooze under the table.I could almost swear I heard him muttering something about "hormonalwitches..." the last time he was around them and leaving their vicinity.

Peg


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 15, 2006)

*brimmhere wrote:*


> omfg how can you let Tiny outside unsupervised???? especially for days on end because he wouldnt come to you when you called him? wth is wrong with you?? what if he got out of the yard and god forbid hit by a car, or a dog got a hold of him not to mention any other critter that may attack him. I know your yard cant be so protected that nothing is able to get to him. how sad is that!!you are so lazy you cant walk out and get him and bring him in!! I in a million years would never ever leave my rabbit outside alone ever!!!! what if he ate something poisionous would you not feel horrible if he passed away because of your stupidity?????? HE IS NOT A DOG, he is a rabbit!!!!!! you so need a lesson on how to properly care for an animal. He is not some wild rabbit that can care for himself when left alone.Seriously get your head out of your back end and learn how to raise an animal the proper way.


Excuse me....Tiny being left outside for days on end?Sorry...that doesn't happen. Yes - he has spent some nights outside - but I always knew where he was. He doesn't like to come when he's called sometimes - but when that happens - I go get him.

Let's see - how to describe my yard? I don't know the size measurements right off...but it is totally enclosed by fencing which has cement underneath the fence so he can not dig his way out. When we first moved in here - my family walked the whole perimeter of the fence looking for ways that he could get out - and then we used our tried & true method - we let Puck out and watched him. He showed us the one place he was small enough to get out of (in a corner) and we got that fixed.

We don't have any poisonous plants in our yard - I've checked them all out. 

I also know where Tiny likes to be - he has certain places he stays in....usually under shade. 

Anyway - he seems very happy with the arrangement and I often go outside to be with him. He enjoys the freedom to do what he wants.

Peg


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 15, 2006)

I want to add something to my post above. 

I do not encourage other folks to let their rabbits out unattended. When my does are out in the exercise pen, I am there with them. 

But in Tiny's case - since he is 18 pounds and likes to sleep in the shade (he's actually made a little burrow in the garden area that the dog likes to sleep in too)...I do allow him outside unattended. However, when he's outside - my back door is always open and I have the baby gate up so I can see out there. If he wants to come in - he will come to the baby gate and shake it - and I let him in the house. 

I'm also outside about 10-20 times anyway - just checking on him. Usually he lifts his head and looks at me like, "Can I go back to sleep now?" and I know he's ok.

But we have a 6' high fence with concrete underneath. We check both gates daily before putting him out to make sure they're locked - and we walk the fence at least once a week to see if anything needs to be replaced...like if he's chewed on the wood or something. So far - he hasn't tried to get out...he's too happy just being in the yard.

In our case - we deliberately bought this house partly for the yard....so he could play outside since he hates a leash. 

But I wouldn't recommend others leave their rabbits outside un attendedunless they had a very safe situation like this - and even then - it would have to be a large rabbit like Tiny....(and in his case - Lad your dog is usually outside with him and would bark if anyone came near the yard).

Peg


----------



## gentle giants (Jan 15, 2006)

Linz_1987 wrote:


> I love flemish's! I want to get one when i get a place of my own.
> 
> But two questions:
> 
> ...



To answer your questions:
1)Why not? 17 pounds isn't that much-try carting around a 26 pound toddler!

2) Yes, they DO make carriers that big, the rabbit supply company I order from makes carriers specifically for Flemish. The carrier doesn't weight that much itself, maybe a couple of pounds, so you use put padded handles on the carrier and there you go! It is a big load, but not that big. Of course, I'm a farm girl, used to hauling 50 pound feed sacks around on my back, so maybe my perspective is different from others, LOL! I've never tried using a lead on any of my bunnies, but I am used to hauling around Flemish, I raise them. I hope to get into showing them this year, too.


----------



## jordiwes (Jan 16, 2006)

This is one of the cutest pictures I've ever seen!!


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 13, 2009)

Bumping for Snowy Shiloh who wants to get a flemmie!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 25, 2009)

This thread needs more pictures and stories and bits of advice! And what the heck was with the brimmhere attack?! Oh well, it was more than 3 years ago...


----------



## BlueGiants (Mar 26, 2009)

Did someone ask for FLEMISH pictures? Happy to oblige....

Nova, sweet girl...





3 month old boy...





My Beauty and her firstlitter of babies...





Armfull of LOVE...10 week old babies.... (Zeus Jr. and siblings)





Blue Flemish Baby @ 6 weeks old... Turner... (now a5 month old boy with ATTITUDE!)


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 26, 2009)

We need more current pictures of Zeus, Jr.


----------



## BlueGiants (Mar 26, 2009)

:blushan: I had to make a decision and part with him. He moved into a huge house (with his own room), with a very nice couple. I suddenly had too many boys and he wouldn't have gotten the attention he deserved. I kept his sister, Mojave. 

I know they are very happy with him. He is a real love bug.


----------



## BooLette (May 3, 2009)

I am going to be getting a flemish giant at the end of this month when he/she is about 8 weeks old. How big should I expect the babe to be?
Also what sex does everyone here think is better for the love bug personality?:bunnyheart


----------



## BlueGiants (May 3, 2009)

At 8 weeks they should be about 5 lbs. and personally, I love the boys as companion bunnies!


----------



## minirexmama (May 4, 2009)

I have always love FGs, and have considered getting one for a pet. I've found a few breeders close by and have been tempted, but we've already reached our limit for critters at our current house. As soon as we get out to the country though...


----------

